# JLabel/JPanel zur Laufzeit ändern



## Monalieschen (17. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ist wahrscheinlich ne total blöde Anfängerfrage, aber ich weiß einfach nicht weiter:

wie kann ich den Text von JLabel (oder auch Foto im JPanel,...) zur Laufzeit ändern, so dass ich z.B. beim Drücken auf einen 
JButton einen anderen Text im JLabel (oder Foto im Panel) erhalte? Gibt es so eine Art updateGUI-Funktion?

Daniela


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jun 2005)

Um den Text in einem JLabel zu ändern genügt doch

```
label.setText("neuer Text");
```
Um einen Container neu zu zeichnen, nimm mal

```
validate();
```


----------



## Monalieschen (17. Jun 2005)

Dankeschön für die schnelle Hilfe.

Kann ich auch in ein JPanel mal ein ImageIcon und mal ein JLabel  zur Laufzeit setzen, je nach Event?


----------



## Roar (17. Jun 2005)

nee in JPanels kannst du keine ImageIcons reinsetzen, aber du kannst je nach event in dein JLabel text oder ein Icon setzen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jun 2005)

mit
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Container.html#remove(java.awt.Component)
entfernen

dann mit
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Container.html#add(java.awt.Component)
eine Component hinzufügen

und mit
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Container.html#validate()
neu zeichnen.


----------



## Monalieschen (17. Jun 2005)

Hallo Forum-Opi,

Ein großes Dankeschön.

Das war es, was ich gesucht hab. 

Daniela
- seit 7.12.2004 MAMA!


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jun 2005)

Schön! Alles Gute!


----------

